# Animagus versus Transform [Animal]



## Bansidhe (Jun 11, 2006)

I'm working on an NPC for a game that I am running.  This is going to be a cohort character for the PCs to assist them.  I was reading through the rules and trying to think of the style of character that I wanted to go with.   

When I read Animagus I could see the character changing into cat form.  As I continued to think about it, and what feats and such I would be interested in, I decided to go and see why I should take Animagus over the Transform spell list.  

As far as I could see Animagus would basically waste my boon compared to selecting Transform [Animal].  I'm wondering if I'm missing something here.  Transform [Animal] can use the same MP cost as Animagus does and give a lot more options to.  

Thanks for any responses.  
  Bansidhe


----------



## RangerWickett (Jun 11, 2006)

Good point. It's been a while since I've looked at that ability. My intention was to make it cheaper to transform into that particular animal. Right now the only real benefit is if you _aren't_ planning to take Transform Animal, or if you don't want to waste a signature spell to be able to transform as a standard action.

I'd suggest you change it so Animagus allows you to change back and forth at will, with no MP cost. Afterall, becoming a cat isn't _too_ powerful.


----------



## Bansidhe (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks for the reply Wicket.  I definately appreciate the quick feedback.  
  Bansidhe


----------



## genshou (Jun 14, 2006)

I also made it an at-will spell-like ability in my games, and PCs still haven't wanted to take it.


----------

